# Google +1



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

Because we're soooooo cool (read:dorky), we're always staying on top of the newest google developments. Recently, google announced the launch of their "+1" buttons. Its pretty much google's version of the facebook "like" button, except its EVERYWHERE. You can read about it here:
http://www.google.com/+1/button/

Anyways, we've just added a "+1" button to our website... on the right hand side menu, just under RSS Feeds. So, if you like us (and i know it can be a stretch sometimes  ), stop by and +1 us.

Thanks.

-Jon

:devilburn:


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 15, 2011)

Plus one to you! hoora!

now back to finding funds for that single bevel petty!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

haha... thanks a lot... we appreciate the support


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 16, 2011)

I did a +one on every link I saw of yours. You know, I just need to catch up 

k.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet, +1 from me.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 16, 2011)

Speaking of Google, what does it take to get JKI to the top of a search result? I did a search for "Japanese knives" and JKI came up under a *Starred results* subheading, but as an actual listed link, it was found at the bottom of the second page.


----------



## Avishar (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll totally +1 you... Right after you send me an invite


----------



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2011)

i actually have google plus too, but +1 is different

anyways, PM me with your e-mail and i'll shoot over an invite


----------



## Gator (Jul 19, 2011)

Plussed one on you... Funny, I was researching that thing earlier today.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

its an interesting thing... i was going to ignore it until it showed up on my webmaster tools dashboard. then i figured, "why not?"


----------



## Gator (Jul 20, 2011)

Same here  Showed up on webmaster tools. Now I have to code seamlessly into existing stuff...


----------

